# Let's play "Name The Food"



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Let's play "Name The Food", North American edition. Who's good at remembering/figuring out ingredient panels, formulas and brands here?

First one out:
Ground Yellow Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Whole Wheat, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Beef Tallow (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Beef, Water, Animal Fat (Preserved with BHA) 25% Protein, 10% fat

Which brand and formula is it?


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

I am going to say this is simply Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Ol' Roy? That's what I'm guessing.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm thinking wheat is higher in Ol' Roy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

looks like beneful, but I don't see dyes or propylene glycol


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Good guesses. The answer is: *Dad's Healthy Homestyle* Because High Fructose Corn Syrup is so healthy and very Homestyle. It's rubbish of course.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Next one up:

Corn, soybean meal, beef & bone meal, ground wheat, animal fat (BHA used as preservative), corn syrup, water, wheat middlings, animal digest (source of chicken flavor), propylene glycol. 19% protein, 8% fat

Which brand and formula is it?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm guessing Pedigree Adult dog food. But I think pedigree uses dyes in their food as well.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Good guesses. The answer is: *Dad's Healthy Homestyle* Because High Fructose Corn Syrup is so healthy and very Homestyle. It's rubbish of course.


Thats the company that owns Back to Basics and produces many of the Blue Buffalo foods.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Name this one:

*"Fresh boneless chicken (26%), dehydrated chicken meat (25%), potatoes, chicken fat, dehydrated whole eggs, fresh herring, dehydrated herring, fish oil, peas, dried carrots, dried alfalfa, inulin fructooligosaccharides, mannan-oligosaccharides, pomegranate powder (0,5%), dehydrated apple, spinach powder, psyllium (0,3%), powdered blackcurrant, powdered sweet orange, powdered blueberries, sodium chloride, dried brewer’s yeast, curcuma root (0,2%), glucosamine, chondroitin sulfate."*


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Name this one:
> 
> *"Fresh boneless chicken (26%), dehydrated chicken meat (25%), potatoes, chicken fat, dehydrated whole eggs, fresh herring, dehydrated herring, fish oil, peas, dried carrots, dried alfalfa, inulin fructooligosaccharides, mannan-oligosaccharides, pomegranate powder (0,5%), dehydrated apple, spinach powder, psyllium (0,3%), powdered blackcurrant, powdered sweet orange, powdered blueberries, sodium chloride, dried brewer’s yeast, curcuma root (0,2%), glucosamine, chondroitin sulfate."*


Looks like a Champion formula. I am guessing...Acana?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Umm, we were still on the other one...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Felix said:


> Umm, we were still on the other one...


Yes you were, and someone butted into it as usual!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

For the other one, I'm guessing Kibbles and Bits or some sort of Alpo. Although it could be any of those awful "grocery" brands, they all pretty much look the same.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

meggels said:


> Looks like a Champion formula. I am guessing...Acana?


I'm guessing Dr. Tim's grain free. What other brand would it be from him?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I'm guessing Dr. Tim's grain free. What other brand would it be from him?


what month is this?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> Looks like a Champion formula. I am guessing...Acana?


Nope its Farmina N&D Grain Free 37/18. It is an Italian food, widely considered one the best made. Made completely by vacuum infusion, not just the fat.

There is also a low-grain formula.

65 year old company.

Certified Non-GMO.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> For the other one, I'm guessing Kibbles and Bits or some sort of Alpo. Although it could be any of those awful "grocery" brands, they all pretty much look the same.


We have a winner  Kibbles 'n Bits Original it is. Nothing like corn syrup and glycol in the morning to get that insulin bubbling.
rannmiller 1 - everyone else 0. I should work on a prize.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Here we go again.

Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil. 28% protein, 18% fat

I bet this is a food that will split the crowd somewhat. I know at least two here that should recognize this formula.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I really do not know, but I'll be a good sport and guess. I am going to say Rachael Ray's dog food.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil. 28% protein, 18% fat
> 
> I bet this is a food that will split the crowd somewhat. I know at least two here that should recognize this formula.


This one looks like Iams...Def a chicken formula


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Darn I looked it, up I was wrong. But I'll give someone else a chance..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

ProPlan????


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Proplan was my first reaction but I don't think it's quite right.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm guessing Iams.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil. 28% protein, 18% fat
> 
> I bet this is a food that will split the crowd somewhat. I know at least two here that should recognize this formula.


Euk Premium Performance


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh me! me! me! I got a doozey! (Not open for debates, just guess what it is!)


Beef, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean Grits, Soybean Flour, Wheat Flour, Water, Corn Syrup, Calcium Carbonate, Brewers Condensed Solubles, Phosphoric Acid, Salt, Sorbic Acid (Added To Prevent Spoilage), Dried Cheese Powder (Predominantly Cheddar Cheese), Calcium Propionate (Added To Prevent Spoilage), DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin Supplements (E, A, B, B12, D3), Ethoxyquin (Preservative), Added For Color (Red 40), Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source Of Vitamin K Activity), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh me! me! me! I got a doozey! (Not open for debates, just guess what it is!)
> 
> 
> Beef, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean Grits, Soybean Flour, Wheat Flour, Water, Corn Syrup, Calcium Carbonate, Brewers Condensed Solubles, Phosphoric Acid, Salt, Sorbic Acid (Added To Prevent Spoilage), Dried Cheese Powder (Predominantly Cheddar Cheese), Calcium Propionate (Added To Prevent Spoilage), DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin Supplements (E, A, B, B12, D3), Ethoxyquin (Preservative), Added For Color (Red 40), Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source Of Vitamin K Activity), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite


I have no clue.....but O.M.G.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I donno but its gotta be a canned food


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is a common one that my neighbors liked to feed his hunting dogs (an we'll just say they looked like crap and OMG the stench from the yard was horrid!)

Whole Ground Corn, Wheat Middlings, Rice Bran, Meat and Bone Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with BHA), Corn Gluten Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavors, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex [source of Vitamin K activity], Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Sodium Selenite, Iron Oxide), Propionic Acid (a preservative), Choline Chloride.

Crude Protein min. 21.0%
Crude Fat min. 10.0%
Crude Fiber max. 4.5%
Moisture max. 10.0%


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

I know I cant be only one thinking this....But Ummmm ...YALL NEED A HOBBY....lol


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

nupe said:


> I know I cant be only one thinking this....But Ummmm ...YALL NEED A HOBBY....lol


nupe where ya been? I know isn't it sad.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh me! me! me! I got a doozey! (Not open for debates, just guess what it is!)
> 
> 
> Beef, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean Grits, Soybean Flour, Wheat Flour, Water, Corn Syrup, Calcium Carbonate, Brewers Condensed Solubles, Phosphoric Acid, Salt, Sorbic Acid (Added To Prevent Spoilage), Dried Cheese Powder (Predominantly Cheddar Cheese), Calcium Propionate (Added To Prevent Spoilage), DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin Supplements (E, A, B, B12, D3), Ethoxyquin (Preservative), Added For Color (Red 40), Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source Of Vitamin K Activity), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite


Could it be Alpo?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> This is a common one that my neighbors liked to feed his hunting dogs (an we'll just say they looked like crap and OMG the stench from the yard was horrid!)
> 
> Whole Ground Corn, Wheat Middlings, Rice Bran, Meat and Bone Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with BHA), Corn Gluten Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavors, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex [source of Vitamin K activity], Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Sodium Selenite, Iron Oxide), Propionic Acid (a preservative), Choline Chloride.
> 
> ...


Is this one ol' Roy?


And I'd like to say I have a life I only look on here 3-10x per day...but let's be honest I'm lazy!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay I won! I may spend too much time looking at ingredients labels... this is why I don't like to go to Petsmart for any reason! 

Well now we have too many going on so I'm gonna stick with on DaViking's postings only for now and guess Eukanuba.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

nupe said:


> I know I cant be only one thinking this....But Ummmm ...YALL NEED A HOBBY....lol


NUPE! One of my favorites  where you been?


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> NUPE! One of my favorites  where you been?



Hey Guys ....I been around just work and the holidays had me real busy...but I will be around more consistent now,.Good to see everyone!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DaViking....was there a winner for the third (I think) you posted, the one you said a few should get? I got lost


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

MonstersDad and Rannmiller got it right. My last one is Eukanuba Premium Performance 28/18. A popular and tested food in many gundog circles.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DaViking said:


> MonstersDad and Rannmiller got it right. My last one is Eukanuba Premium Performance 28/18. A popular and tested food in many gundog circles.


Freakin tablet....I think I missed a whole page. Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

nupe said:


> I know I cant be only one thinking this....But Ummmm ...YALL NEED A HOBBY....lol


Don't knock it, knowing the ingredients of as many brands as possible on the market kind of IS my hobby. I can't very well try to educate people on better nutrition if I don't know the ingredients of the brand of kibble they're feeding. So this thread is right up my alley. But I digress, let's stay on topic and keep playing this fun game! Anymore for us DaViking?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

here ya go

Ingredients:
Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin e), chicken, rice flour, milk, soy flour, sugar, sorbitol, tricalcium phosphate, water, animal digest, salt, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sorbic acid (preservative), l-lysine monohydrochloride, added color (yellow 5, red 40, yellow 6, blue 2), calcium carbonate, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium propionate (preservative), choline chloride, dl-methionine, vitamin e supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin a supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, vitamin b12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, copper sulfate, brewers dried yeast, biotin, garlic oil, thiamine hydrochloride, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, vitamin d3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin k activity), calcium iodate, sodium


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh me! me! me! I got a doozey! (Not open for debates, just guess what it is!)
> 
> 
> Beef, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean Grits, Soybean Flour, Wheat Flour, Water, Corn Syrup, Calcium Carbonate, Brewers Condensed Solubles, Phosphoric Acid, Salt, Sorbic Acid (Added To Prevent Spoilage), Dried Cheese Powder (Predominantly Cheddar Cheese), Calcium Propionate (Added To Prevent Spoilage), DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin Supplements (E, A, B, B12, D3), Ethoxyquin (Preservative), Added For Color (Red 40), Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source Of Vitamin K Activity), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite


This one is pretty horrible. It's Moist and Meaty. Someone guessed it was canned. Nope, it's basically meat flavored play doh.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> This one is pretty horrible. It's Moist and Meaty. Someone guessed it was canned. Nope, it's basically meat flavored play doh.


That is horrible. Ellihanna I say Beniful. Really I'm not so good at this because I don't look up ingredients all that much.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Can I try also wit the game?? is fun 

Here ya go, guess this one:



*Ingredients*

Brewers Rice, Dried Egg Product, Pork Fat, Natural Flavor, Soybean Oil, Lactic Acid, Powdered Cellulose, Dicalcium Phosphate, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Iodized Salt, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Mixed Tocopherols added to retain freshness, Citric Acid added to retain freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

Protein	18.2
Fat	16.7
Carbohydrates	59.5


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sapphire-light....whatever that is, wow. Where does the protein come from? the egg???? are you missing an ingredient?


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sapphire I was so curious what that was that I had to look it up



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Sapphire-light....whatever that is, wow. Where does the protein come from? the egg???? are you missing an ingredient?


Nope, no ingredient missing...


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Is this one ol' Roy?
> 
> 
> And I'd like to say I have a life I only look on here 3-10x per day...but let's be honest I'm lazy!


Nope- Riverrun Chunks

Also feed one called Sunshine, but I can't find it online. The Sunshine I find is not the same and I'm too lazy to type out the ingredients, but they are grosser than the Riverrun. Ol Roy was the best food they fed. Thankfully the last dog died and the person who had the dogs moved in with his girlfriend.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

Herzo said:


> That is horrible. Ellihanna I say Beniful. Really I'm not so good at this because I don't look up ingredients all that much.


you got it right! 
Beneful Healthy Growth for Puppies


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Sapphire-light....whatever that is, wow. Where does the protein come from? the egg???? are you missing an ingredient?





Kassandra said:


> Sapphire I was so curious what that was that I had to look it up
> 
> Nope, no ingredient missing...



Yeah no ingredient missing, the only protein source there is the egg, is incredible but there's no meat in this food.

I can give a clue, this food is meant to "detox" a dog from something


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got one, only because I saw it the other day and wasn't sure whether it was dog food or some type of lawn fertilizer

Wheat middlings, ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, calcium carbonate, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), animal digest salt, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, biotin, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), calcium iodate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Elliehanna said:


> here ya go
> 
> Ingredients:
> Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin e), chicken, rice flour, milk, soy flour, sugar, sorbitol, tricalcium phosphate, water, animal digest, salt, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sorbic acid (preservative), l-lysine monohydrochloride, added color (yellow 5, red 40, yellow 6, blue 2), calcium carbonate, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium propionate (preservative), choline chloride, dl-methionine, vitamin e supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin a supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, vitamin b12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, copper sulfate, brewers dried yeast, biotin, garlic oil, thiamine hydrochloride, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, vitamin d3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin k activity), calcium iodate, sodium




Prescription ( hills)...... Not l/d but something similar?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I got one, only because I saw it the other day and wasn't sure whether it was dog food or some type of lawn fertilizer
> 
> Wheat middlings, ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, calcium carbonate, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), animal digest salt, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, biotin, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), calcium iodate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid


Hmm.. some type of kibbles'n bits or one that is called doggy bag or something like it.

Not sure what "middlings" is supposed to be, but it sounds awful.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> I got one, only because I saw it the other day and wasn't sure whether it was dog food or some type of lawn fertilizer
> 
> Wheat middlings, ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, calcium carbonate, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), animal digest salt, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, vitamin E supplement, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, biotin, vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), calcium iodate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid


Hahaha lawn fertilizer! I'm going to guess Ol' Roy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Hmm.. some type of kibbles'n bits or one that is called doggy bag or something like it.


yes, you care correct, its called doggy bag, a whopping $12 for 40 lbs, what a great value, only at tractor supply.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

As for having no life.. YUP lol. I convinced my cousin to change to a better dog food after I saw the storage bin full of kibbles that I was certain was science diet... and I was right! There was no bag, the kibbles were just in one of those flip top bins LOL. How's that for no life! Ok to be fair though, I used to work at a doggy daycare/boarding place and saw a lot of different foods.

Here's one... my grandpa had dogs and I used to beg him to buy this one for the dogs LOL. I shudder at the thought now! They were STINKY and sick all of the time!

Corn, soybean meal, beef and bone meal, animal fat, animal digest, salt, cellulose gum, caramel color, potassium chloride, bone phosphate, choline chloride, minerals (ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamin mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement), dried beef stock, red 40, yellow 5, yellow 6, blue 2, BHA (preservative), tocopherols (preservative), citric acid (preservative)


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> yes, you care correct, its called doggy bag, a whopping $12 for 40 lbs, what a great value, only at tractor supply.


Wow and they even dare to ask for cash for that stuff?, I guess people will get a better value for their money (and some type of meat for the dog) if they go to their nearby McDonalds and give the $12 to the cleaning lady to pickup the table scarps for some days and put all in a bag.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> you got it right!
> Beneful Healthy Growth for Puppies


Oh boy oh boy I got one right :cheer2: it's just because I was looking at it the other day compared to pedagree trying to figure out why the neighbors dog could eat pedagree but not beniful. I still don't know they are both so bad.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Corn syrup and sugar in pet foods? Oh my said George Takei.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Nope its Farmina N&D Grain Free 37/18. It is an Italian food, widely considered one the best made. Made completely by vacuum infusion, not just the fat.
> 
> There is also a low-grain formula.
> 
> ...


Too bad they have no distributor on the North American continent. Interesting website and there are certain of their formulas I'd try if I lived in another country. Plus I like that they are certified non-GMO


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Can I try also wit the game?? is fun
> 
> Here ya go, guess this one:
> 
> ...



Well the food is Hills d/d, that is mostly a bunch of rice wit egg and fish oil


----------

